# 03 350z wont start



## 671GU_nb (Sep 13, 2015)

Friend of mine warped a connecting rod bearing and instead of replacing it he went and picked up a g35 motor from a junk yard for a engine swap...after the swap was finished car wouldnt start so sprayed starting fluid into intake and started after half a can idle was ok but bogged really bad when driving after 2 days it wouldnt start just crank but wont start found out coilpacks were in wrong firing order so was the harness sensors...theres fuel,air and spark but still wont start...noticed the red anti theft light on dash is completely off...im guessing bcm,ecm or keys not synced to them so car went into limp mode or anti theft is stopping the car from starting...any suggestions or anyone know what this could be or dealt with a similar situation like this


----------

